# MacIntel Compatible Software



## bobw (Jan 11, 2006)

MacIntel Compatible Software


----------



## fryke (Jan 11, 2006)

That list is probably going to grow too large until people actually _have_ the first intel Macs and come here to talk about it... I'd say, we should also list stuff that does _not_ work on intel Macs (neither through Rosetta or natively):

- Apple's Pro Software.

Can't think of anything else right now. Guess we'll have to wait for reports...


----------



## iball (Jan 11, 2006)

Add Virtual PC 7 to the "no-go" list as well.
And Office for Mac 2004.


----------



## kainjow (Jan 11, 2006)

Why are they referring to them as "MacIntel"? They should be referred as "Universal"


----------



## davez (Jan 11, 2006)

Until more software is universal I will not likely be upgrading to an Intel Mac.  Much like when OSX came out, it will take some time for software venders to catch up.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 11, 2006)

iball said:
			
		

> Add Virtual PC 7 to the "no-go" list as well.



get an intel chip to emulate a powerPC chip to get it to emulate an intel chip


----------



## fryke (Jan 12, 2006)

Office 2004 _does_ run in Rosetta emulation, iBall.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2006)

Apple's Pro applications don't run natively yet there, fryke.
Nor does Mac OS X Server yet.


----------



## fryke (Jan 12, 2006)

That's exactly what I said, Giaguara. Not about server, but the pro apps. Read carefully.


----------



## ksv (Jan 16, 2006)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Apple's Pro applications don't run natively yet there, fryke.
> Nor does Mac OS X Server yet.



The Pro apps will all be universal in March.

The Xserves are likely to be the last Macs to get Intel processors because the G5 is ideal for scientific computation, a real workhorse in clusters. The Core Duo is never going to approach the G5 in vector processing performance.

Thus, Mac OS X Server is probably not a first priority.


----------



## MasoodZafar (Jan 24, 2006)

hi every one,
pls tell me can i install mac osx in my pc.
thanks.


----------



## fryke (Jan 24, 2006)

no, you can't. and: read the board rules. (you can't legally get Mac OS X for your PC, so the talk about installing it on your PC is talk about illegal stuff and goes into the direction of warez-talk, which is not allowed on macosx.com...)


----------



## ergo proxy (Feb 9, 2006)

not to worry, various flavors of Linux, Bsd and others will run fine on your pc.


----------



## HoZ (Feb 9, 2006)

linux is great.

not as great as OSX but close.


----------



## statts (May 2, 2006)

I installed office 2004 about a month ago and i havent had a single problem.


----------



## DeadPrez (May 4, 2006)

This is something of a continuation from this thread but Warcraft III (ie War3, Warcraft 3) "runs" on a Macbook Pro but no where near native speeds.  It is basically unplayable for anyone switching over from Windows.  Truly a disappointment.


----------



## nixgeek (May 4, 2006)

DeadPrez said:
			
		

> This is something of a continuation from this thread but Warcraft III (ie War3, Warcraft 3) "runs" on a Macbook Pro but no where near native speeds.  It is basically unplayable for anyone switching over from Windows.  Truly a disappointment.



Again, common sense is very important before making a purchase of that magnitude.  Seriously to purchase a MacBook Pro and be disappointed with it because an old program for another CPU won't run is quite silly. 

Am I alone in thinking this?

I can't help that the world "troll" keeps popping up in my head.


----------



## DeadPrez (May 4, 2006)

Yeah sorry, I got caught in the hype the MacBook Pro.  Warcraft III/Frozen Throne isn't all that old in my mind, seeing how its still a premier RTS and is native to Mac, with patches released as late as last month.  You're right I didn't realize I had to check on every program in this manner.  Not a troll, just hoping others will not be as surprised as I.


----------



## nixgeek (May 5, 2006)

Then your best bet is to contact Blizzard about it.  You spent the money on the game, you might as well get what you paid for.  Apple's not to blame for this one (there _are other things_ to blame Apple about, lest you think I'm a zealot )...they have put a disclaimer regarding certain games and Intel Core Macs on their gaming hardware page (check out the links I provided for you in the other thread).  Blizzard knew about this for some time now, so they're the ones to blame for not coming out with a universal binary for WC3.


----------



## jgrossho (Jun 13, 2006)

Everything Seems To Run For Me But Not As Fast As I Had Been Willing To Belive It Would...  No Doubt The Rosetta Stone In Action.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup....most likely Rosetta.


----------



## jpietrangelo (Aug 7, 2006)

Pagespinner 4.6 crashes immediately.


----------



## bjornyeo (Aug 7, 2006)

well at least you manage to get Warcraft working. I am trying to launch the programme on my iMac intel and it just refuses to work! 

sighs... I am at my wits end


----------



## LeopardFREAK! (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice Site for Intel Software...


----------



## merismus (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Guys, i am a MacBook user since a month i converted from PC to Mac.. I am  a bit disappointed with Mac's policy about the DVD Player also all the software's are very expensive, i tried VCL and so on... but no results what can i do...?


----------



## chevy (Nov 4, 2006)

What are you looking for ?


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

If you're having issues with VLC, it'd be better to start another topic.


----------



## merismus (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Chevy
i am having  a lot of issues in order to watch any DVD's my driver is locked .. anything i can do to unlock it??


----------



## fryke (Nov 4, 2006)

You didn't get the message that you should open your own thread about it?


----------



## Shibi (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi,

Do u know if logic express 7.0  will work on my intel macbook pro?

thanks!

shibi


----------



## Brainstormer (Feb 2, 2007)

Shibi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do u know if logic express 7.0  will work on my intel macbook pro?
> 
> ...



Logic Express 7.2 works on my MacBook


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2007)

Brainstormer said:


> Logic Express 7.2 works, but Canon scanners don't.. you won't get much of a reply from the guys around here, so I thought I'd help before I leave and find somewhere more 'supportive'..
> 
> a fine example of their ignorance here:
> http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/291285-drivers.html



Again, "you'll catch more flies with honey than with vinegar."  Don't apply here what you wouldn't in real life.  Check your thread for a response.


----------



## Shibi (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi! thank you very much for that, but actually someone already answered me in a diffrent forum here... and quite fast... anyway, yea, Logic express 7 can run on my MPB but through rosetta, which is not recomended at all and take a lot of ram and cpu. but 7.2 runs nativelly and really fast as well. so far, i m satisfied with my MBP. it is way faster than my G4 desktop, which I had millions of problems with! 
no cannon drivers for intel mac??

Shibi


----------



## Brainstormer (Feb 2, 2007)

nixgeek said:


> Again, "you'll catch more flies with honey than with vinegar."  Don't apply here what you wouldn't in real life.  Check your thread for a response.



edited


----------



## nadprince (Mar 29, 2007)

well guys.. speaking universal macs... my indesign cs2 crashes if i work in illustrator cs2 and vise versa... i guess we have to wait until we get the upgrade for intel base macs...


----------



## pinkdigit (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey...

This is my first post here well almost my first post at all 
I have no idea if i'm doing this in the rite place but i would like to know if:
Anyone thinks its a good idea to start a site for intel mac software?
As i have registered the domain: intelmacsoftware.com and have started on it, its HTML coded. As i started i realized there is a good chance this could become something but i cannot do it on my own and thats why i was wondering who would be interested to help out? If anything does come from this, it will be 50%-50% or 33% 33% 33% with anything we do or can get out of it, would like it if we would keep the money to rather expand and make MAC take over, but still make some cash on the side, So, if anyone is interested, go to the site have a look and let me know.(its just a one pager for now, just to get an idea. Thanks. 
Ciao....


----------

